# How much Fragonia Oil



## PerthMobility (Mar 21, 2016)

I guess you can't be much more of a newbie than a "virgin" newbie. I have never made soap in my life but an increasing number of my customers are asking for soap and essential oils. So I am going to resurrect the saying "that you are never too old to learn" and see if this almost octogenarian can really learn something new.

My fist question involves the amount of EO (I hope that means Essential Oil) to use. The fragrance most asked for is Fragonia but my brand new copy of Soap Maker 3 Pro does not give it a mention. Is there a "rule" or "rule of thumb" that can be applied in these circumstances? It seems to me there may be serious consequences from using too much or too little,

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 21, 2016)

It is a type of tea tree oil. I found this amount suggested: 
Use tea tree oil at .5 to 1 oz PPO (per pound of oils) depending on how strong you like it. 

On: http://www.soaprecipes101.com/homemade-soap-recipes/tea-tree-soap-recipe

I think she generally has good techniques. 
I would start with the lower amount.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 21, 2016)

I generally use .5 oz ppo for Tea Tree. It's pretty potent.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi! My sister did a study abroad in Perth for 4 months and we visited her. We really liked it! 

Random story: My parents LOVE LOVE raw oysters but don't get them in the US very often, but since the oceans around Australia are cleaner and the prices of raw oysters were (relatively) cheap, they ate raw oysters almost every night we were there. However, apparently cocktail sauce isn't a thing in Australia? So Dad bought the ingredients - horseradish, Tabasco and Worcestershire, I think, and got the waiter to bring him lemons and ketchup and made cocktail sauce for his oysters right at the table.

Tea Tree has a very medicinal smell. You may want to try blending it with other EOs, such as lavender, lemongrass or mint.


----------



## PerthMobility (Mar 21, 2016)

Many thanks to everybody for your advice. Special thanks to "penelopejane" for a very useful link.


----------



## Relle (Mar 22, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Hi!
> Random story: My parents LOVE LOVE raw oysters but don't get them in the US very often, but since the oceans around Australia are cleaner and the prices of raw oysters were (relatively) cheap, they ate raw oysters almost every night we were there. However, apparently cocktail sauce isn't a thing in Australia? So Dad bought the ingredients - horseradish, Tabasco and Worcestershire, I think, and got the waiter to bring him lemons and ketchup and made cocktail sauce for his oysters right at the table.



Cocktail sauce went out in the sixties here, but we usually used it on prawns, not so much oysters. My mother made it with mayonnaise, tomato sauce, Worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper.


----------



## PerthMobility (Mar 22, 2016)

Yum, my problem is that I can remember it too well. Off to by some oysters for tea.

I found this information regarding Fragonia EO.

Fragonia essential oil contains monoterpene alcohols (like Tea Tree  essential oil), however unlike Tea Tree it contains monoterpene  hydrocarbons which provide a pleasing and softer aroma. Fragonia oil  also contains the oxide 1,8 cineole.

More at: https://essentiallyaustralia.com.au/blog/fragonia-essential-oil/


----------

